# Dysentery and honey.



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I would not use it for human consumption, Leave or save it for the bees. Or force them to move it then you could use it.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

I had one that was just a mass of brown crap, it was a super I had put on a hive of Italians for insurance 'cuz I knew it was going to be a bad Winter. I had put 3 supers on and they didn't consume that one, just crapped all over it. I made up a solution of Clorox and water and scrubbed the tops and bottoms of the frames with a green scrubby pad, let it sit for 20 min, then rinsed well with clear water...then I gave it to a hive that didn't have any stores. I just couldn't bring myself to extract it and use/sell it.

The chlorine solution should have killed any Nosema spores, if there were any.


----------



## Bucknbee (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

